

The Mouse That Called Home - febits
http://www.58bits.com/blog/2013/08/11/mouse-called-home

======
thingification
A quote from the piece: "If I bought a fridge, would the manufacturer force me
to register my product before turning on the compressor? Or if I bought a car
- would the carmaker force me to hand over my personal details before allowing
me to start the engine?"

The answer of course, is "yes", if we do nothing.

~~~
febits
agreed.

------
DiabloD3
Surprised if the feature is that wanted (I would be turning it off if it was
on by default, to be honest), that no one has written a third party tool to do
it.

~~~
mmastrac
I use KeyRemap4Macbook to control the Razer functions on my Mac. I refuse to
install their crapware/spyware.

[https://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/](https://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/)

